# Para los que teneis tienda online



## tica (10 Ene 2013)

Una consulta para los que teneis tienda online. Os encargais vosotros mismos del hosting, mantenimiento, actualizaciones de la tienda, y demás? O lo habeis puesto en manos de profesionales?
En el segundo caso, que garantias teneis de que si luego quereis pasar la tienda a otro profesional que os la gestione, os lo den todo sin problemas? 
Siempre me ha dado la sensación de que ponerlo en manos de un profesional que se encarge del hosting, caidas, actualizar tienda y demás, es como darle las llaves de tu casa a un tio. Me provoca cierta sensación de inseguridad. 
Pero tampoco me veo capacitada para encargarme yo del alojamiento, subir la web al servidor, ocuparme si se cae algo, o actualizar la web o las pasarelas. Que haceis vosotros?


----------



## Doctor Casa (10 Ene 2013)

Se lo puedes confiar a un amigo de verdad que sepa hacerlo.


----------



## Acredito (10 Ene 2013)

Las garantías son que tu tengas cada una de las claves y que los servicios se contraten en una cuenta de correo a la que tengas acceso.

En caso de cambio de proveedor, cambio de claves y a chuparla...


----------



## automono (10 Ene 2013)

yo lo llevo directamente. 
Algo tan elemental como la gestión de la tienda online, lo debe hacer uno mismo, o en su defecto, una persona en plantilla.

Como mucho, subcontratar cosas para trabajos puntuales que no sepas hacer.


----------



## tica (10 Ene 2013)

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. 
Amigo que lo pueda hacer no tengo ninguno. 
Me explico, la gestion de la tienda, a nivel de stock, ventas, alta de productos, y demás, lo hago yo. No se si me he explicado bien. 
Me refiero con gestion de la tienda a nivel de actualizaciones de la plataforma, o de las pasarelas de pago, o problemas que pueda haber con el hosting, que se caiga el servidor, o te lo tiren abajo, poder mudar la tienda de hosting si hiciera falta, cosas de esas.


----------



## conspiradorloco (10 Ene 2013)

Alguien que tenga una tienda online me podria responder a esto ?

- Se necesita ser autonomo o estar dado de alta en la seguridad social ?
- Necesitas algun permiso o algo aparte de la pagina web
- Como se consiguen proveedores 
- Es una tienda de ebay un buen inicio o mejor en paginas de anuncios tipo, mundoanuncios, milanuncios, ebay anuncios, etc. mucha gente dice que no envia rembolsos porque no los recojen luego, es verdad esto ? en caso de ser a si porque no los recojen ? ( pierdes dinero no ? )


----------



## tica (10 Ene 2013)

- Como se consiguen proveedores. Buscandote la vida. Nadie da información de ese tipo gratis, asi que lo que puedes hacer es ver los productos que queires vender tu, y mirar en las etiquetas, deberia poner el nombre del fabricante. 
- Es una tienda de ebay un buen inicio o mejor en paginas de anuncios tipo, mundoanuncios, milanuncios, ebay anuncios, etc. Ebay quizás, las demás, ni de coña. 
mucha gente dice que no envia rembolsos porque no los recojen luego, es verdad esto ? en caso de ser a si porque no los recojen ? ( pierdes dinero no ? ) Yo envio reembolsos, algunos si que los devuelven. Es un coste que hay que asumir. O repercutir. [/QUOTE]


----------



## automono (10 Ene 2013)

tica, me podrias pasar por privado tu tienda, es que soy muy curioso je je.

Sobre lo de anunciar tu pagina en milanuncios o similares, no te lo aconsejo, da imagen de pequeño y malo.


----------



## Yuniev (10 Ene 2013)

tica dijo:


> Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.
> Amigo que lo pueda hacer no tengo ninguno.
> Me explico, la gestion de la tienda, a nivel de stock, ventas, alta de productos, y demás, lo hago yo. No se si me he explicado bien.
> Me refiero con gestion de la tienda a nivel de actualizaciones de la plataforma, o de las pasarelas de pago, o problemas que pueda haber con el hosting, que se caiga el servidor, o te lo tiren abajo, poder mudar la tienda de hosting si hiciera falta, cosas de esas.



Por poner un ejemplo simple:
Si tienes una tienda en Prestashop, no sabes nada de programación (PHP, mysql, etc..) y mañana actualizas a una nueva versión y de pronto dejan de funcionar cosas, tu diseño se descuadra, y un kilométrico etc... las posibilidades de que seas capaz de arreglarlo todo por ti misma es mínima.

Si nunca tocas la plataforma, para nada más que el control de ventas, la posibilidad de hacerlo es mucho mayor pero llegará un día en que algo se romperá y te tocará buscar a alguien que lo arregle.


----------



## Yuniev (10 Ene 2013)

conspiradorloco dijo:


> Alguien que tenga una tienda online me podria responder a esto ?
> 
> - Se necesita ser autonomo o estar dado de alta en la seguridad social ?
> - Necesitas algun permiso o algo aparte de la pagina web
> ...



- Sí, toda actividad económica que pase de un ingreso anual (antes eran 3000€ y ahora creo que lo han subido a 5000€ lo que implica que con que ganes 50€ al mes ya te pasas).
- Cumplir con la LSSI y la LOPD.
- Depende de tu rango de actividad.
- Cierto, un reembolso no recogido es un coste para ti: te quedas con la mercancía pero has pagado los portes. Hay mucha gente que compra por impulso, luego se arrepiente, o lo encuentra más barato o ve que no tiene dinero para pagarlo....


----------



## tica (10 Ene 2013)

Yuniev dijo:


> Por poner un ejemplo simple:
> Si tienes una tienda en Prestashop, no sabes nada de programación (PHP, mysql, etc..) y mañana actualizas a una nueva versión y de pronto dejan de funcionar cosas, tu diseño se descuadra, y un kilométrico etc... las posibilidades de que seas capaz de arreglarlo todo por ti misma es mínima.
> 
> Si nunca tocas la plataforma, para nada más que el control de ventas, la posibilidad de hacerlo es mucho mayor pero llegará un día en que algo se romperá y te tocará buscar a alguien que lo arregle.



Eso tenía yo en mente. Gracias


----------



## locojaen (10 Ene 2013)

Yo me lo gestiono (de momento) todo, soy muy curioso y antes de externalizar algo me gusta aprender a hacerlo por mi mismo... de hecho un Prestashop con unas nociones de programación y tiempo para informarse, es más o menos fácil de gestionar y adaptar a nivel básico.
Si cae el servidor, tener un buen hosting ayuda, pues se encargan ellos, que para eso se les paga...

A medida que la cosa va saliendo adelante empiezo a contratar especialistas para temas más concretos: funcionalidades particulares, diseños... pero es importante que la batuta siempre la tengas tú.

En temas de prestashop he visto "agencias" (por no decir chorizos) que te venden el paquete (desarrollo, hosting...) y luego resulta si te quieres ir la tienda NO te la dan...

a fin de cuentas esto es como tener una tienda física, o eres el tendero real o el inversor que pone la pasta y coge todas las papeletas para perderla...


----------



## KinderWeno (11 Ene 2013)

tica dijo:


> Una consulta para los que teneis tienda online. Os encargais vosotros mismos del hosting, mantenimiento, actualizaciones de la tienda, y demás? O lo habeis puesto en manos de profesionales?
> En el segundo caso, que garantias teneis de que si luego quereis pasar la tienda a otro profesional que os la gestione, os lo den todo sin problemas?
> Siempre me ha dado la sensación de que ponerlo en manos de un profesional que se encarge del hosting, caidas, actualizar tienda y demás, es como darle las llaves de tu casa a un tio. Me provoca cierta sensación de inseguridad.
> Pero tampoco me veo capacitada para encargarme yo del alojamiento, subir la web al servidor, ocuparme si se cae algo, o actualizar la web o las pasarelas. Que haceis vosotros?



Es una pregunta que me he hecho yo también. Tengo como intención montar un e-commerce, me quiero hacer yo mismo todo, menos la "conexión" con el proveedor, para que se actualicen todos los productos automáticamente.

El problema que veo es que quiero comprar una plantilla, ya que las gratuitas no me convencen mucho, y si luego me tienen que hacer terceros lo de la conexión con el proveedor, ¿quién me dice que no se "copiarán" la plantilla?.
Supongo que son paranoyas de principiante, pero bueno. Yo opino que para mantenimiento "diario" lo hagas tú, y lo que sea cambios grandes de versiones, migraciones de servidor, etc, pues se lo encargues a alguien que lo sepa hacer.

Saludos


----------



## Doctor Casa (11 Ene 2013)

Dicen por ahí que si "mueves" menos de 9000 al año o así hacienda no se molesta en saber que existes.....es asi? 

Es que si es una actividad que me reporta pongamos 100 euros al mes o así, como voy a pagar 200 y pico de autónomos mas todo lo demás?


----------



## Yuniev (11 Ene 2013)

KinderWeno dijo:


> El problema que veo es que quiero comprar una plantilla, ya que las gratuitas no me convencen mucho, y si luego me tienen que hacer terceros lo de la conexión con el proveedor, ¿quién me dice que no se "copiarán" la plantilla?.
> Saludos



Cuando compras una plantilla (que por eso son tan baratas) no compras la exclusividad de la misma, y ese diseño lo puedes tener tú como 3000 webs más. No la sientas como "tuya".
Que te copien la plantilla lo puede hacer cualquiera que acceda al backend de la tienda o al FTP, pero como te digo son plantillas "públicas". No le des vueltas, porque incluso la plantilla te la pueden "copiar" simplemente visitando la página con 2 ó 3 herramientas.

Una plantilla te puede costar 30€ y un diseño exclusivo 2000€. Míralo así y verás como dejas de ver ese problema por una plantilla.


----------



## Yuniev (11 Ene 2013)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Dicen por ahí que si "mueves" menos de 9000 al año o así hacienda no se molesta en saber que existes.....es asi?
> 
> Es que si es una actividad que me reporta pongamos 100 euros al mes o así, como voy a pagar 200 y pico de autónomos mas todo lo demás?



Que a la agencia tributaria le resulte poco rentable ir a por alguien que defraude poco no quiere decir que no te "apunten" en su lista de "un día de estos". Si no recuerdo mal el límite son 5000€.

Y sí, el dilema de pagar con pérdidas es el primero de una larguísima lista con la que se encuentra el autónomo inicialmente.

Hay gente que guarda ese tope de 5000€ que gana sin ser autónomo, para pagar luego cuando se da de alta hasta que consigue cubrir costes.
Otros sólo se dan de alta el mes o meses que van a realizar un trabajo y luego se dan de baja.

Para una tienda online, lo suyo es que seas capaz de cubrir como mínimo costes de autonómo, servidor, dominio y mantenimiento de la tienda.


----------



## PUYDAMAC (11 Ene 2013)

conspiradorloco dijo:


> Alguien que tenga una tienda online me podria responder a esto ?
> 
> - Se necesita ser autonomo o estar dado de alta en la seguridad social ?
> - Necesitas algun permiso o algo aparte de la pagina web
> ...



para conseguir proveedores puedes ir a la camara de comercio de tu localidad y pedir un listado de empresas del sector que buscas (al menos hace unos años lo hacian ahora no se)
y otra es ir a la feria del sector que te interese en IFEMA Madrid u otras localidades en España aunque estan muy de capa caida y lo mismo que los proveedores no saben quien eres tu tampoco puedes adivinar la "utilidad" del proveedor para servirte el genero si puedes reponer mercancia los plazos de entrega etc etc por muy bonito o pomposo que sea el stand de turno


----------



## web_coder (11 Ene 2013)

Informo por aquí, si alguien quieres servicios tipo:

Recoger productos a gran escala de otras webs y meterlas en su catálogo (imagenes, mas texto, etc).

Mensaje via MP.


----------



## KinderWeno (11 Ene 2013)

Yuniev dijo:


> Cuando compras una plantilla (que por eso son tan baratas) no compras la exclusividad de la misma, y ese diseño lo puedes tener tú como 3000 webs más. No la sientas como "tuya".
> Que te copien la plantilla lo puede hacer cualquiera que acceda al backend de la tienda o al FTP, pero como te digo son plantillas "públicas". No le des vueltas, porque incluso la plantilla te la pueden "copiar" simplemente visitando la página con 2 ó 3 herramientas.
> 
> Una plantilla te puede costar 30€ y un diseño exclusivo 2000€. Míralo así y verás como dejas de ver ese problema por una plantilla.



Cierto, muy cierto, no lo había pensado, ya no es problema jajaja

Gracias


----------



## Carbonilla (11 Ene 2013)

web_coder dijo:


> Informo por aquí, si alguien quieres servicios tipo:
> 
> Recoger productos a gran escala de otras webs y meterlas en su catálogo (imagenes, mas texto, etc).
> 
> Mensaje via MP.



¿Te refieres a robar contenidos de otras webs?


----------



## Carbonilla (11 Ene 2013)

Lo llevo todo yo en plan Juan Palomo, así que no te puedo ser de mucha ayuda. En todo caso te recomendaría que invirtieras algo de tiempo en buscar a alguien que te inspire confianza. Pregunta a gente de tu zona que haya contratado servicios de diseño web etc.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ene 2013)

Yo me hago todo: gestiono el hosting, la tienda, actualizaciones, SEO, marketing, empaquetado, etiquetado, atencion telefonica, envio, en fin... hay que ahorrar costes.

De todas maneras cualquier hosting medianamente serio,que disponga de un CPANEL, tiene la posibilidad de autoinstalacion del Prestashop con un solo click, el SimpleScript, ademas la ventaja que tiene es que cuando hay actualizaciones de software este te avisa y lo puedes actualizar sin muchas complicaciones. en caso de complicaciones incluso el soporte del Hosting te puede echar una mano, siempre y cuando el hosting sea un poco serio

Luego ya queda el manejo, administracion y ajustes del prestashop o similares, pero en la mayoria de los casos dispones de guias en las propias webs


----------



## Cui Bono (11 Ene 2013)

Carbonilla dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a robar contenidos de otras webs?



No. Se refiere (supongo) a ser revendedor y necesitar el catálogo de otro. 

Por ejemplo (caso real), yo necesito de un cliente de móviles los precios de segunda mano de unas 17 marcas con muchos modelos de cada marca y 5 tipos de precios. Son más de 5000 precios que se actualizan cada día sin que este cliente los facilite de forma cómoda. Me tuve que hacer un skript en PHP con Curl que fuera recorriendo las páginas de esa web y me actualizara en mi base de datos los precios actualizados para integrarlos con mi ERP. 

También puede usarse este servicio para controlar la competencia. Yo lo uso para controlar precios medios de algunos productos de nuestro catálogo que están en catálogo de otros en EBay, para luego aplicar un -20% sobre la mediana de precios. Esto lo hago con greasemonkey y jQuery.

Automatizar tareas puede ahorrarte muchas horas administrativas y darte ventajas competitivas. Tener conocimientos de programación o contratarlos os puede interesar.


----------



## Doctor Casa (11 Ene 2013)

Polux dijo:


> Yo me hago todo: gestiono el hosting, la tienda, actualizaciones, SEO, marketing, empaquetado, etiquetado, atencion telefonica, envio, en fin... hay que ahorrar costes.
> 
> De todas maneras cualquier hosting medianamente serio,que disponga de un CPANEL, tiene la posibilidad de autoinstalacion del Prestashop con un solo click, el SimpleScript, ademas la ventaja que tiene es que cuando hay actualizaciones de software este te avisa y lo puedes actualizar sin muchas complicaciones. en caso de complicaciones incluso el soporte del Hosting te puede echar una mano, siempre y cuando el hosting sea un poco serio
> 
> Luego ya queda el manejo, administracion y ajustes del prestashop o similares, pero en la mayoria de los casos dispones de guias en las propias webs




Y de qué es tu tienda? yo quería empezar con una de camisetas pero el tema de la inversión en stock y el estampado (no tengo máquina y mandarlo hacer me sale caro si quiero revender) me ha llevado a plantearme contratar eso (estampado, envío, atención) y limitarme a hacer los diseños y meter la tienda virtual de esta gente en una web sencillita aún por hacer.... ::


----------



## locojaen (11 Ene 2013)

indenaiks dijo:


> También puede usarse este servicio para controlar la competencia. Yo lo uso para controlar precios medios de algunos productos de nuestro catálogo que están en catálogo de otros en EBay, para luego aplicar un -20% sobre la mediana de precios. Esto lo hago con greasemonkey y jQuery.
> 
> Automatizar tareas puede ahorrarte muchas horas administrativas y darte ventajas competitivas. Tener conocimientos de programación o contratarlos os puede interesar.



Me interesa ese tema concreto, podrías dar algo más de info?... para poder hacerme mi "programilla" de estadísticas de precios en la competencia. Por un lado curiosidad, y por otro ahorrarme algo de tiempo.
En mi caso, no hago "política de precios" pues son productos propios, pero me gusta controlar de vez en cuando a qué precios venden los equivalentes mi competencia.

Edito: Hace algún tiempo me programé una hoja excel que capturaba las cotizaciones del ibex35 para hacer algunos cálculos y aprovechar el delay en un simulador de bolsa... (juegos de niños jajaja)... supongo que será algo similar a eso no?


----------



## Cui Bono (11 Ene 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> Me interesa ese tema concreto, podrías dar algo más de info?... para poder hacerme mi "programilla" de estadísticas de precios en la competencia. Por un lado curiosidad, y por otro ahorrarme algo de tiempo.
> En mi caso, no hago "política de precios" pues son productos propios, pero me gusta controlar de vez en cuando a qué precios venden los equivalentes mi competencia.
> 
> Edito: Hace algún tiempo me programé una hoja excel que capturaba las cotizaciones del ibex35 para hacer algunos cálculos y aprovechar el delay en un simulador de bolsa... (juegos de niños jajaja)... supongo que será algo similar a eso no?



No, no es similar a eso ni por asomo. 

Se necesita saber instalar un userscript js con jquery para el plugin GreaseMonkey y tener un server LAMP o WAMP corriendo en alguna máquina (puede ser tu propio pc, en contexto "localhost"). Está escrito en js con sintaxis de jQuery y en PHP, y los datos se guardan en una base mySQL. 

Funciona haciendo una búsqueda en ebay, con GreaseMonkey activado y detectando que estás en " h t t p://ww w.ebay.es/sch/ * " y entonces se empiezan a abrir tabs en tu navegador que son llamadas POST con los datos al server que guardará la información. Esos tabs se cierran solitos y se van abriendo todas las páginas de la búsqueda de ebay una tras de otra.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ene 2013)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Y de qué es tu tienda? yo quería empezar con una de camisetas pero el tema de la inversión en stock y el estampado (no tengo máquina y mandarlo hacer me sale caro si quiero revender) me ha llevado a plantearme contratar eso (estampado, envío, atención) y limitarme a hacer los diseños y meter la tienda virtual de esta gente en una web sencillita aún por hacer.... ::



Productos de uñas, bueno es de la parienta, pero yo llevo todo, llevo una en España y otra en Brasil


----------



## actuaral (11 Ene 2013)

No tengo una tienda Online pero tengo una pagina normal, actualmente administro yo y una gran amiga que montamos la web. Tenemos redactores pero con esas funciones. 
Porque por ejemplo si tu tienes una panaderia puedes buscar a dependientas a contables, pero tu manejas el negocio...nunca dejes las llaves a otra persona... por experiencia te lo digo XD


----------



## iPod teca (16 Ene 2013)

indenaiks dijo:


> No. Se refiere (supongo) a ser revendedor y necesitar el catálogo de otro.
> 
> Por ejemplo (caso real), yo necesito de un cliente de móviles los precios de segunda mano de unas 17 marcas con muchos modelos de cada marca y 5 tipos de precios. Son más de 5000 precios que se actualizan cada día sin que este cliente los facilite de forma cómoda. Me tuve que hacer un skript en PHP con Curl que fuera recorriendo las páginas de esa web y me actualizara en mi base de datos los precios actualizados para integrarlos con mi ERP.
> 
> ...



Hola Indenaiks, me interesa mucho esto que dices. Verás, mi anterior negocio era una empresa de serigrafía textil. Tenía una web corporativa y luego una tienda online de esas de Arsys. El caso es que cerré por la crisis.

Dos años después mis clientes me siguen llamando para hacer trabajos y yo se lo desvío a amigos serigrafistas. Mi plan ahora es montar otra tienda online con las prendas que sé que más se suelen vender, lisas para estampado y a precios casi de distribuidor para venta a particulares. La suerte es que tengo ya los proveedores aquí en España y voy a hacer dropshipping con ellos. Yo cobro, les reenvío el pedido y ellos lo preparan y envían.

Peeeeeero tengo un problemon con el tema de stock. Las webs suyas, con acceso de usuario, marcan la cantidad de camisetas que tienen en Madrid o Barcelona en ese mismo momento por talla y color. Pero claro, yo no quiero su web con un logotipo cambiado que ademas no me permiten carrito de compra y que tienen cientos de productos. Yo solo quiero poner ciertos productos pero me pregunto si es posible con lo que tu dices que "lea" cada 10 minutos el stock de su web y se pase a la mia....igual es una locura...

Gracias


----------



## iPod teca (16 Ene 2013)

tica dijo:


> Una consulta para los que teneis tienda online. Os encargais vosotros mismos del hosting, mantenimiento, actualizaciones de la tienda, y demás? O lo habeis puesto en manos de profesionales?
> En el segundo caso, que garantias teneis de que si luego quereis pasar la tienda a otro profesional que os la gestione, os lo den todo sin problemas?
> Siempre me ha dado la sensación de que ponerlo en manos de un profesional que se encarge del hosting, caidas, actualizar tienda y demás, es como darle las llaves de tu casa a un tio. Me provoca cierta sensación de inseguridad.
> Pero tampoco me veo capacitada para encargarme yo del alojamiento, subir la web al servidor, ocuparme si se cae algo, o actualizar la web o las pasarelas. Que haceis vosotros?



Hola tica,
este miedo es muy habitual. Te cuento lo que yo hago.

El cliente compra el dominio y el hosting. Te recomiendo que lo hagas en alguna empresa de hosting como arsys, dondominio o 1and1. Si tienes algun problema de hosting son ellos los que tienen que rendir cuentas y suelen actualizar las BBDD y hacer los arreglos pertinentes.

Posteriormente el cliente me da los datos del ftp y las claves de la BBDD. Yo subo el wordpress y hago la web. Tras finalizar la web y cobrar creo otro usuario para mi. El admin principal, que es el del cliente, cambia su password y yo trabajo con mi usuario.

Yo cobro a día 1 el mes vigente. De esa manera si el cliente no quiere seguir conmigo tan solo cambia el password del ftp y elimina mi usuario.

Ya está, el dominio el hosting y el acceso al wordpress es del cliente y yo no puedo acceder para bloquearlo o lo que se piense el cliente que pueda hacer.

También decir que de esta manera el que está más desprotegido soy yo. Por ejemplo, si acuerdo hacer una tienda online gratis a cambio de llevar el SEO al menos durante una año a 100 €/mes y que despues de hacerla el tio me dure dos meses y se quede con la web. A día de hoy no he tenido nunca ningún problema pero la mosca siempre la tengo.

Un saludo!


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ene 2013)

Existe otra alternativa y que bueno yo vengo experimentando desde hace poco y alaverdad es que la veo como una opcion interesante, no se si sabeis que las empresas pueden tener paginas en Facebook y sobre estas se pueden añadir tiendas online,existen opciones gratuitas

Hay que estar atento a los nuevos cambios de Facebook,con la opcion que esta desarrollando de su buscador y con el tema de publicidad orientado a perfiles

Es interesante, ya os contare cuando termine mis indagaciones


----------



## tica (17 Ene 2013)

Polux dijo:


> Productos de uñas, bueno es de la parienta, pero yo llevo todo, llevo una en España y otra en Brasil



Como es eso de llevar una en España y otra en Brasil, no te sirve la misma tienda para los dos paises?


----------



## tica (17 Ene 2013)

Polux dijo:


> Existe otra alternativa y que bueno yo vengo experimentando desde hace poco y alaverdad es que la veo como una opcion interesante, no se si sabeis que las empresas pueden tener paginas en Facebook y sobre estas se pueden añadir tiendas online,existen opciones gratuitas
> 
> Hay que estar atento a los nuevos cambios de Facebook,con la opcion que esta desarrollando de su buscador y con el tema de publicidad orientado a perfiles
> 
> Es interesante, ya os contare cuando termine mis indagaciones



Por lo poco que se, me parece que FB en España genera pocas ventas a traves del mismo FB, es decir, de una tienda integrada alli. Yo metí unos cuantos productos, pero me pareció un toston y mucho trabajo para nada, y encima regalando información a FB, como siempre, así que lo quite. En cambio FB si que va bien para darte a conocer, tengo campañas de anuncios segmentadas por poblacion, edad y sexo, y si que me está gustando como funcionan.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Ene 2013)

tica dijo:


> Como es eso de llevar una en España y otra en Brasil, no te sirve la misma tienda para los dos paises?



Hola, no, una tiene dominio .es y es orientado a mercado español y posiciono sobre eso y la tienda en brasil es .com.br que esl dominio comercial de Brasil y que esta posicionado en el mercado brasileño.

Ademas de todo esto y para mas complicacion, pues el etiquetado d eproductos en Europa y en brasil es diferente,aunque vendo los mismos productos.

Me sale mejor asi, que no usar un unico dominio y luego meter la internacionalizacion.

Ademas me sirve para experiemntar, lo que vendo en uno u otro asi puedo hacer uan especie de I+D con los productos jeje

Saludos


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Ene 2013)

tica dijo:


> Por lo poco que se, me parece que FB en España genera pocas ventas a traves del mismo FB, es decir, de una tienda integrada alli. Yo metí unos cuantos productos, pero me pareció un toston y mucho trabajo para nada, y encima regalando información a FB, como siempre, así que lo quite. En cambio FB si que va bien para darte a conocer, tengo campañas de anuncios segmentadas por poblacion, edad y sexo, y si que me está gustando como funcionan.



Hola, yo aun me estoy empapando de la teoria,he visto alguna app gratis como Payvment - eCommerce and Discovery on Facebook and Twitter, la idea no es meter toda el stock, sino una seleccion de productos. No se, yo la verdad pienso que sale rentable, te ahorras infraestructura, Facebook ya esta probando su nuevo buscador y tambien, por desgracia hay que estar ahi.

En mi caso como dispongo de tienda en Brasil, Facebook esta subiendo como la espuma alli, estan pasando del antiguo Orkut a Facebook con fuerza y alli dispongo de muchos millones de potenciales clientes.

Y como bien dices el tema publicitario puede ser interesante
Muchas gracias


----------



## tica (18 Ene 2013)

Polux dijo:


> Hola, yo aun me estoy empapando de la teoria,he visto alguna app gratis como Payvment - eCommerce and Discovery on Facebook and Twitter, la idea no es meter toda el stock, sino una seleccion de productos. No se, yo la verdad pienso que sale rentable, te ahorras infraestructura, Facebook ya esta probando su nuevo buscador y tambien, por desgracia hay que estar ahi.
> 
> En mi caso como dispongo de tienda en Brasil, Facebook esta subiendo como la espuma alli, estan pasando del antiguo Orkut a Facebook con fuerza y alli dispongo de muchos millones de potenciales clientes.
> 
> ...



Y tienes alli tienda física, o vendes online y lo envias? Si es lo segundo me gustaria saber como tienes el tema de los portes, porque yo vendo algo a Sudamérica, pero poco ya que los portes son caros. 
Lo de Pavyment lo estube probando, pero no me gusto, y además creo que el español aun no compra por FB. De FB a la tienda online hay un click, y para que se va a conformar con una seleccion de productos si en un click tiene todo el catalogo disponible, y ademas de la empresa vendedora, que les gusta mas. Tampoco he visto productos posicionados de FB y no se si influye en el SEO tener algun producto en FB, asi que de momento no lo tengo. Aunque si en el futuro hay que estar, pues se estará, claro.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Ene 2013)

tica dijo:


> Y tienes alli tienda física, o vendes online y lo envias? Si es lo segundo me gustaria saber como tienes el tema de los portes, porque yo vendo algo a Sudamérica, pero poco ya que los portes son caros.
> Lo de Pavyment lo estube probando, pero no me gusto, y además creo que el español aun no compra por FB. De FB a la tienda online hay un click, y para que se va a conformar con una seleccion de productos si en un click tiene todo el catalogo disponible, y ademas de la empresa vendedora, que les gusta mas. Tampoco he visto productos posicionados de FB y no se si influye en el SEO tener algun producto en FB, asi que de momento no lo tengo. Aunque si en el futuro hay que estar, pues se estará, claro.



En Brasil tienda online, donde tengo la residencia es una ciudad de apenas 200.000 hab no merece la pena por costes y demas de tener tienda fisica, aunque si es necesario una pequeña oficina, para poder "asociar" la empresa, es obligatorio. Alli en brasil uso el propio correos de alla, para envios internos, Correios: encomendas, rastreamento, telegramas, cep, cartas, selos, agncias e mais! llega a todo territorio nacional y para pagos: https://pagseguro.uol.com.br que es una especie de Paypal brasileiro pero esta el Banco do Brasil y UOL por detras y es confiable.

Luego para envio por la otra tienda (española), hacia Brasil, que tb recibo pedidos, pueso uso envios internacionales de correos español economico, no va mal.

El mismo producto, el que vendo en España al de brasil, es mas caro venderlo en brasil, por temas de tasas de importancion, te cobran un monton y hay que subir mucho el precio, ahi uso el sistema importa facil de correios Importa facil me ahorro mucho trabajo,peor logicamente las tasas las tengo que replicar en el precio final del producto

Por lo que algunos compradores que ya me conocen, al final les recomiendo que compren por la tienda española, que a la larga se ahorran costes, ya que el coste basicamente es en algunos casos hasta de un 50% mas barato y porque logicamente en España me obliga a bajar precios a adaptarme a la situación y al mercado.

Lo de las tiendas de FB, no haria falta posicionarlas,ya que en cierta medida esta dentro del mismo ecosistema de Facebook,la idea es que te encuentren por dicho entorno.


----------



## tica (18 Ene 2013)

Gracias por la info. 
Lo que comentas de no abrir tienda física por tema de costes en pequeñas ciudades es lo que estabamos mirando nosotros. 
Nos gustaría abrir tienda física, pero creo que los costes de la misma no van a compensar el incremento de ventas que podamos tener, o eso pensamos, asi que de momento nos limitamos al online. Paso de sumarme al número de personas que abren una tienda, la tienen año y medio generando deuda o gastos, y cerrar de mala leche y con deudas. 

Respecto al transporte, correos internacional no lo he probado. Ahora estoy mandando con Fedex a latinoamérica y funciona muy bien, aunque el porte para un bulto de 1.5 kilos queda en 40 euros aproximadamente, con lo que me salen pocos pedidos, no deja de ser caro.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Ene 2013)

tica dijo:


> Gracias por la info.
> Lo que comentas de no abrir tienda física por tema de costes en pequeñas ciudades es lo que estabamos mirando nosotros.
> Nos gustaría abrir tienda física, pero creo que los costes de la misma no van a compensar el incremento de ventas que podamos tener, o eso pensamos, asi que de momento nos limitamos al online. Paso de sumarme al número de personas que abren una tienda, la tienen año y medio generando deuda o gastos, y cerrar de mala leche y con deudas.
> 
> Respecto al transporte, correos internacional no lo he probado. Ahora estoy mandando con Fedex a latinoamérica y funciona muy bien, aunque el porte para un bulto de 1.5 kilos queda en 40 euros aproximadamente, con lo que me salen pocos pedidos, no deja de ser caro.



En la zona donde resido en brasil, no es que los alquileres sean altos, sino mas bien bajos, por ejemplo un local que estuve mirando hace un año,de unos 100 metros estaba como a 500 R$ unos 250 euros aprox, pero es que en Brasil y bueno dependiendo el estado en el que estas la burocracia es brutal y hay que pagar muchos permisos, revisiones y asuntos que muchas veces considero inutiles,vamos que los costes entre licencias, permisos, e impuestos se va un pico.

Por ejemplo si quieres vender aparatos de electronica o electricos, que en mi caso en temas de uñas si que los hay, la legislacion te obliga a disponer de un servicio tecnico para las garantias, cuando en muchos casos me compensa mas cambiarselo por una nueva al cliente, pero no puedo hacer eso. Asi que por ejemplo temas electricos, los vendo desde España y cosas mas livianas desde alla, es un poco rollo, pero de momento va bien asi.

Aparte en España hay un problema, ya hemos hablado por aqui acerca de la desconfianza de internet que hay para comprar, en cambio en Brasil no hay ese problema. La gente esta mas acostumbrada a comprar online que en tiendas fisicas todo debido a lo grande del pais

Me pasa algo similar con un sistema de enseñanza online que tengo (e-learning), dispongo de 2 "academias virtuales" y la de Brasil me va mucho mejor que aqui,aqui en España es un sistema que no gusta, siendo la teleformacion mas optima que la presencial.

En fin . . ..


----------



## tica (18 Ene 2013)

Es lo que hay. El nivel de conocimiento de internet del español medio deja mucho que desear, y su confianza en las compras online, tres cuartos de lo mismo.


----------



## Archimanguina (18 Ene 2013)

Yo he abierto este lunes mi tienda online, y la verdad, estoy como un niño con los zapatos nuevos, y como aún no he tenido ninguna venta no sé si habrá sido una gran cagada crearla.

A los que ya lleváis tiempo en esto: ¿Cuanto tardasteis en tener vuestra primera venta?


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Ene 2013)

Archimandrita dijo:


> Yo he abierto este lunes mi tienda online, y la verdad, estoy como un niño con los zapatos nuevos, y como aún no he tenido ninguna venta no sé si habrá sido una gran cagada crearla.
> 
> A los que ya lleváis tiempo en esto: ¿Cuanto tardasteis en tener vuestra primera venta?



Tendras que posicionarla en internet / buscadores, "enganchala" con una pagina de facebook y empieza a promocionarla.

Despues de montar la tienda aun te queda el trabajo mas arduo, el darte a conocer y conseguir visitas y clientes


----------



## Archimanguina (18 Ene 2013)

Polux dijo:


> Tendras que posicionarla en internet / buscadores, "enganchala" con una pagina de facebook y empieza a promocionarla.
> 
> Despues de montar la tienda aun te queda el trabajo mas arduo, el darte a conocer y conseguir visitas y clientes



Gracias por lo del caralibro, la tengo enganchada al la Web oficial jeje pero no a nuestro feisbok..

Mil gracias.


----------



## tica (23 Ene 2013)

Si no la tienes posicionada no te va a entrar ni el tato. Piensa en abrir una cuenta de Adwords pequeñita y controlada. Si no tienes ni idea de como funciona, asesorate.


----------



## gonzalez21 (23 Ene 2013)

Archimandrita dijo:


> Yo he abierto este lunes mi tienda online, y la verdad, estoy como un niño con los zapatos nuevos, y como aún no he tenido ninguna venta no sé si habrá sido una gran cagada crearla.
> 
> A los que ya lleváis tiempo en esto: ¿Cuanto tardasteis en tener vuestra primera venta?



No sé si será mucho suponer pero imagino que sabrás cuantas visitas tienes a la tienda diariamente ¿no?

El porcentaje de conversión de las tiendas online (número de personas que compra de todos los que la visitan) está entre el 1 y el 5%, así que con estos datos puedes imaginarte la cantidad de tráfico cualificado (no vale tráfico de amigos que sabes que no van a comprar) que tienes que tener en la tienda para poder cerrar ventas. Además influyen muchas cosas como el sector, la usabilidad de tu sitio web, precios, competencia etc, etc.


----------



## locojaen (23 Ene 2013)

1 semana para la primera venta...
1 año para cubrir costes...
2 años para sacar el cuencodearroz...
....

muy importante el dato que apunta gonzalez21...
ventas = visitas x % conversion x pedido medio.


----------



## karpin (23 Ene 2013)

Y sobre todo si haces alguna campaña de adwords hacerla con cariñó y dejándote asesorar. Busca también el asistir a algun google academy están bastante bien para iniciarse y te van asesorar en cómo montar todas los anuncios, que keywords están bien cuales no etc...


----------



## tica (24 Ene 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> 1 semana para la primera venta...
> 1 año para cubrir costes...
> 2 años para sacar el cuencodearroz...
> ....




Coño que bien, por ahi voy


----------



## locojaen (24 Ene 2013)

tica dijo:


> Coño que bien, por ahi voy




jajajaja y añado esto que seguro acierto....

14h al dia de media.... y los domingos no te escapas de echar una ojeadita a ver como van las stats...


----------



## virgilio (26 Ene 2013)

Yo me estoy dedicando ultimamente a las tiendas Online, con cada uno he pactado un acuerdo, pero siempre les explico que los primeros 6 meses no van a tener beneficios, la regla del 1% al 3% de ventas no se consigue sino tienes bien posicionada tu web y tus productos son competitivos en el mercado web.


----------



## virgilio (26 Ene 2013)

En cuanto a la propiedad de la Web, quien paga el trabajo siempre se le dan las claves del hosting, mail, adwords ... ya que lo has pagado le pertenece, otra cosa es que alquiles u otra clase de acuerdos.


----------



## tica (28 Ene 2013)

virgilio dijo:


> Yo me estoy dedicando ultimamente a las tiendas Online, con cada uno he pactado un acuerdo, pero siempre les explico que los primeros 6 meses no van a tener beneficios, la regla del 1% al 3% de ventas no se consigue sino tienes bien posicionada tu web y tus productos son competitivos en el mercado web.



Y si la tienes bien posicionada tampoco. Los ratios de conversion por visita para tiendas online especializadas en nichos concretos pueden tener unos ratios del 0.04 en adelante, considerandose correctas. O eso lei el otro día.


----------



## CésarG (28 Ene 2013)

*Para echarle un vistazo*



Archimandrita dijo:


> Yo he abierto este lunes mi tienda online, y la verdad, estoy como un niño con los zapatos nuevos, y como aún no he tenido ninguna venta no sé si habrá sido una gran cagada crearla.
> 
> A los que ya lleváis tiempo en esto: ¿Cuanto tardasteis en tener vuestra primera venta?



Si nos la enseñas quizá te podamos dar alguna recomendación.

¡Y ánimo por tu ganas y por echarle valor!


----------



## Kamikaze@ (5 Feb 2013)

No es más cómodo y *efectivo* tirar a Ebay pese a la comisionaza que te cargan?


----------



## gonzalez21 (5 Feb 2013)

Kamikaze@ dijo:


> No es más cómodo y *efectivo* tirar a Ebay pese a la comisionaza que te cargan?



Depende de lo que vendas. Si decides montar un negocio de venta online en condiciones Ebay no te sirve. No tienes ningún tipo de posibilidad de controlar todo lo necesario a la hora de vender en Internet. 

Además piensa también que tienes la competencia a tu lado, con lo cual le pones más fácil a los clientes que no te compren a tí. Y dejamos de lado que las comisiones te van a obligar a subir precios y tu competencia va a vender más barato.


----------



## Kamikaze@ (6 Feb 2013)

Yuniev dijo:


> - Sí, toda actividad económica que pase de un ingreso anual (antes eran 3000€ y ahora creo que lo han subido a 5000€ lo que implica que con que ganes 50€ al mes ya te pasas).



Me podrías decir en qué legislación viene esa cantidad?

Es que estoy mirando por ahí y sólo hablan de "habitualidad", no de cantidades.

"Trabajadores mayores de 18 años, que, de forma habitual, personal y directa, realizan una actividad económica a título lucrativo, sin sujeción a contrato de trabajo."


----------



## Kamikaze@ (7 Feb 2013)

Me han contestado de la seguridad social y efectivamente no hay cantidad mínima para considerar obligatorio darse de alta como autónomo. 

"Ahora bien para la integración de un trabajador en este régimen se 
requiere que la actividad laboral realizada tenga entidad suficiente por el 
tiempo de dedicación efectuado y la contraprestación obtenida, de tal forma que 
los trabajos marginales y de escasa rentabilidad quedan excluídos del Sistema 
de Seguridad Social.

Pero el montante de la retribución no es un elemento exclusivo ni excluyente 
del requisito de habitualidad, sino que es un elemento más a tener en cuenta ..."


----------



## vividor (7 Feb 2013)

Yo hace cosa de un mes que he lanzado tienda online, cada día voy metiendo artículos y mejorando cosillas y tal.

De momento cero ventas, era lo esperado, ya que no he hecho ninguna campaña todavía ni mailing, ni nada, simplemente la he puesto a rodar para probar alguna cosilla e ir metiendo artículos, que para mí es lo más coñazo.

Eso sí, la idea es ir poco a poco para lograr un buen posicionamiento, incluso de cada artículo, con sus descripción pertinente y "keywords", y la verdad en las busquedas ya están dando resultado, por tanto creo que voy por el buen camino...

No soy nuevo en esto de las webs, ya que la web corporativa de la empresa lleva desde 2008 online y está muy bien posicionada la verdad, aunque como todo hay que seguir trabajando para posicionarla más todavía y mejorar día a día...

Volviendo a la tienda, en cuanto prepare un plan de marketing para promocionarla veré que resultado tiene. No espero de primeras grandes ventas por que la competencia es BRUTAL, pero es una forma de quitarme stock que no doy vendido por mis canales convencionales (venta minorísta) a un precio imbatible para el cliente final...

Bueno sigo currando...


----------



## Kamikaze@ (7 Feb 2013)

Pregunta, que internet no me termina de aclarar:

Si no estás de autónomo no puede hacer declaración del IVA para que lo pague el cliente y no tú? Es que estoy mirando hacer dropshipping y es tan intangible todo...


----------



## Kamikaze@ (8 Feb 2013)

Me acabo de enterar de lo del régimen de IVA en recargo de equivalencia.

Qué mierdas es esto!?


----------



## tica (8 Feb 2013)

Creo que si estas de autonomo se aplica un recargo de equivalencia a todas las compras que hagas, que no estoy segura pero creo que era un 4%. Con esto, por decirlo de alguna manera, Hacienda ya se da por satisfecha y ya no te obliga a hacer declaraciones trimestrales de IVA.


----------



## Kamikaze@ (8 Feb 2013)

Me estoy haciendo la picha un lío. Pensaba que suponía unos costes mucho mayores, porque no hacías declaración de IVA entonces tenías que comerte un 21% de IVA más el recargo, que ahora es un 5,2%, así que el precio de compra era un 26,2% más caro. Teniendo en cuenta que se lo aplican los minoristas les dejaría en una situación pésima para poder competir con cualquiera que estuviera como sociedad.

Pero claro, aunque no hagas declaración de IVA tú ese IVA se lo repercutes al cliente, entonces la diferencia no es tan grande, incluso puede salir a tu favor (si el margen es elevado en términos absolutos), ya que el IVA que "cobrarías" en el régimen normal se aplicaría también sobre el margen que te quieras poner.

Todo esto si no me equivoco, que es posible.


----------

